# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Hipotético desembalse del Guadalcacín

## ricardoconil

En pocas horas el embalse de Guadalcacín pasará a tener 600 hm3. En el caso hipotético de que este embalse llegara a su capacidad máxima  y empezara a desembalsar, el problema de las inundaciones se multiplicarïa por dos, ya que se unirían  las aguas del Majaceite a las del Guadalete.
Hasta el momento el embalse del Guadalcacin ha hecho de freno del agua que desembalsa el pantano de los Hurones.
Será complicado que ocurra este año ó ¿no?

----------


## PACO GALAN

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pues la union de las dos cuencas podría hacer estragos si pensamos que es mucha agua la que recibe el Guadalcacín y ademas si sigue lloviendo se agravará la situación.

----------

